# Lay-out pix



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pictures are of the siding area. I have siding's for 4 trains there. Right now there's my 342AC hauling box cars, one of my 283's acting as a work/breakdown set, a 302 hauling aluminum passenger cars, (for Don), and an empty siding for my K335. This part is the bottom of the "L".


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

These pictures are the main lines, showing 3 loops of flyer, and some type of 3-rail track. I think the boogeyman put it there,lol.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

We'll ask the dinosaur about the weird track. He's been around long enough to know! Love your layout design.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...your layout looks fantastic. What are the dimensions of the design. It appears to be a "L" shaped affair. Just curious how much room I need.

Dave


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like "Cruise Nite" at the Frosty Stands -- the yellow one has a "Fly-In" going on. 

Seems most residents of this town have on-street parking for their bomber planes. Hope it isn't metered -- that could amount to big bucks for the Parking Authority.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Flyer...your layout looks fantastic. What are the dimensions of the design. It appears to be a "L" shaped affair. Just curious how much room I need.
> 
> Dave


It is an "L" 12' x 12'x 4'x 6'x 8' x 6'.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Looks like "Cruise Nite" at the Frosty Stands -- the yellow one has a "Fly-In" going on.
> 
> Seems most residents of this town have on-street parking for their bomber planes. Hope it isn't metered -- that could amount to big bucks for the Parking Authority.


If you look close at the yellow one, there's 2 Nova's parked there, the owners are off getting a root beer float. If you look inside my garage, you'll find a life-sized example,lol.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Pictures are of the siding area. I have siding's for 4 trains there. Right now there's my 342AC hauling box cars, one of my 283's acting as a work/breakdown set, a 302 hauling aluminum passenger cars, (for Don), and an empty siding for my K335. This part is the bottom of the "L".


Nice job! Looks great!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut,
Great layout, you have done a nice job. 

I guess your trains start out on the 3 rail track, and once they don't need the training rail, they graduate to the main lines.

Aflyer
:appl:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> Great layout, you have done a nice job.
> 
> I guess your trains start out on the 3 rail track, and once they don't need the training rail, they graduate to the main lines.
> ...


I like that!!


----------

